# Cardio section?



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I know this is a BBing forum and not fitness one but it seems strange that we don't have a fitness section.

I guess a fair few % of us do some form of cardio or another?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

you'll find a lot about cardio in the weight loss section.

peoples different approaches from SSCV to HIIT

some do post workout, some do first thing in morning.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I do cardio


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

30 bimble before breakfast and 45 minutes cross trainer 5 days a week at the moment! HGH and back on the test for new year! :bounce:

Good idea to have Cardio section though...then we can all b1tch about what a chore it is :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea as i'm wanting to lose most of my fat for the summer and i think id find it useful

But like Stevo said, weight loss section exists


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

I just came to this subforum to post exactly the same suggestion as the OP. There are so many forum sections, it seems strange not to have a Cardio/Fitness forum.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I suppose it would be cool to have a designated area for cardio alone but on the existing forums there is alot to be learned. For instance I learned about tabata from there and I have added that into my cardio days and its good  .


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

there's plenty of gay websites???


----------

